# Ab wann Fische einsetzen?



## geecebird (7. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen ;o)

Wenn man einen neuen Teich befüllt mit Stadtwasser befüllt hat, ab wann in etwa kann man Fische einsetzen. Also, wie lange muss ich bei der Teichplanung einplanen, dass das Wasser erst stehen muss. Ich lasse Wassertests mal aussen vor, da wir diese natürlich machen werden. Aber ich hätte gerne mal ein paar Kenngrößen aus Eurer Erfahrung heraus gewusst.


----------



## w-cl203 (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

4-6Wochen ohne "Chemie" um die entsprechenden Wasserwerte zu erhalten oder 1-2tage mit "Chemie"


----------



## Manfred42 (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo Sven!
Mir hat man gesagt 4Wo nach Befüllung. Dann hätte sich ein gewisses Biologisches Gleichgewicht eingespielt. Vorrausges. es sind genug Pflanzen drinnen.

@Tina...was meinst du mit: "Chemie"?

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Ich denke mal sie meint Wasseraufbereiter und Starterbakterien  Wenn man der Werbung glauben schenken darf, ist Frischwasser dadurch innerhalb von einem Tag Teichwasser. 


Gruss
uwe


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Moin,

und Ihr glaubt der Werbung und den Verkäufern? 
Also da bin ich schon ne Weile raus.... 
Auch wenns traurig ist, dass man fast keiner Beratung mehr trauen darf, weil in den Augen des Gegenüber zu 90% die Dollarzeichen auftauchen. 
Es geht nichts über selbst gesammelt Infos aus anderen Quellen als der des Verkäufers. Stimmen diese dann mit dem Verkäufer überein, hat man wahrs. einen von den wenigen Guten erwischt. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall 4-6Wochen warten und vor allem den Nitritpeak vorüber ziehen lassen.
Um diese Jahreszeit (in Anbetracht der herrschenden Temperaturen) würde ich erst im Frühjahr über einen Besatz nachdenken. In der Zeit haben sich auch ein paar Bakis angesiedelt und vermehrt. Ganz ohne Hokuspokus und Loch im Geldbeutel. 
Wenns etwas schneller gehen soll, kann man auch bei einem Bekannte eingefahrenes Filtermaterial erbetteln und so den eigenen, neuen Filter schneller einfahren. 
Der Bekannte sollte dann aber nicht gerade mit Krankheiten im Teich kämpfen. :


----------



## Baitman (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Mahlzeit!

Würde auch erst nächstes Jahr im Frühsommer besetzen... Zumindest erst dann wenn die Pflanzen richtig angewachsen sind. Je nachdem was du einsetzen möchtest kann es sonst sein das dir die Fische die jungen zarten Pflänzchen wegknabbern...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> und Ihr glaubt der Werbung und den Verkäufern?



Nee, mit Sicherheit nicht, zumindest jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Morgen !
So ganz nachvollziehen kann ich diese Wartezeiten ja nicht.
Möchte aber auch keinesfalls dagegen sprechen.
Um ein biologisches Gleichgewicht bzw. eine Bakkipopulation aufzubauen, hierzu braucht es nicht die viel "angepriesenen" Starterkulturen. Denn wie wollte man zudem die Richtigkeit über den Inhalt als Laie auch feststellen. Genauso gut kann es Aqua Minerale sein.
Na egal,den Mist braucht nun wirklich keiner. Ne handvoll Dreck erfüllt denselben Zweck. Dazu die richtige Temperatur, ausreichend Sauerstoff sowie
einige zusätzliche Nährstoffe.
Fische einsetzen, nun,- da habe ich meine eigenen Vorstellungen. Nach einer Neubefüllung wälze ich lediglich das Wasser 24-48Std.lang gewaltig um. Und das wars dann auch schon.

WOHLBEMERKT, SO MACHE ICH ES, WIE DAS DER EINZELNE HANDHABT DAS SEI JEDEM SELBST ÜBERLASSEN.
Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Und ein paar Tage hab ich auch schon Teiche.


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo Werner,

oft taucht aber genau nach solchen Aktionen Nitrit im Teich auf - ist ja auch logisch bei neuem Teich, neuem Filter und neuem Wasser.. Hier mal eins von vielen Beispielen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6500

Da ändern auch die paar Bakis (sofern in Mutterboden überhaupt die richtigen Arten sitzen) nicht gleich was dran, da m.M.n. zu Beginn einfach zu wenig.

Gibts bei Dir nach dieser Vorgehensweise kein Nitrit? 
Wie oft hast Du das so schon durchgezogen?


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*



> Gibts bei Dir nach dieser Vorgehensweise kein Nitrit?



Hi Annett

Ja sicher gibt es das, nur ich umgehe diesen Nitritpeak indem ich sowieso regelmäßige Wasserwechsel vornehme.



> Da ändern auch die paar Bakis (sofern in Mutterboden überhaupt die richtigen Arten sitzen) nicht gleich was dran, da m.M.n. zu Beginn einfach zu wenig.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja, Temperatur ...Sauerstoff.... und ob es dieselben Bakterienstämme sind, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls lieben aber alle Bakterien die Feuchtigkeit bzw. brauchen sie zur Verbreitung. Und von irgendwo her müssen sie ja wohl kommen.Wie wärs damit,- sie werden eingeschwemmt durch Regen etc. Und damit wären wir dann schon wieder bei Mutter Erde. 
Einzig die Frage bleibt, wer bzw. was reichert sich schneller an, die Bakkies bei ausreichendem Nährstoffangebot und passendem Substrat, oder aber die Verschmutzung durch die Fische.
Letzteres kann man etwas steuern indem man einfach nicht oder nur sehr wenig füttert.



> Wie oft hast Du das so schon durchgezogen?


Das letzte Mal Ende August 2006

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Möhnebub (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Ich habe den vergrößerten und mit Leitungswasser neu angefüllten Teich auch nur 24 Stunden stehen lassen und dann die Fische aus dem Aufbewahrungsbehälter dann reingesetzt. Aber ich hatte mir die Kieselsteine und drei Eimer Schlamm vom Boden des alten Teiches aufbewahrt und dies alles vor dem Wiederbefüllen auf den Boden des neuen wieder verteilt.
Das ist jetzt alles knapp ein Jahr her und den Fischen hats offenbar nicht geschadet.


----------



## geecebird (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> oft taucht aber genau nach solchen Aktionen Nitrit im Teich auf - ist ja auch logisch bei neuem Teich, neuem Filter und neuem Wasser..



Hi Annett,

genau das ist meine Befürchtung. Ich habe die Fischis zurzeit in einem Pool mit rund 7.000 Litern Wassern und einen eingefahrenen Filter. Nur muss ich dazu dann noch rund 43.000 Liter aus dem Stadthydranten auffüllen. Die Zeit läuft gegen mich und meine Fischis, da es költer wird und ich so langsam fertig werden sollte. Ich befürchte, ich habe keine Wahl und muss die Fische recht zeitnah umsetzen.


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hallo Sven,

kannst Du nicht bereits jetzt mit Teilwasserwechseln aus dem kleinen Becken in den großen Teich anfangen?
Also aus der Hälterung in den Großen abpumpen und dafür dort mit Leitungswasser auffüllen.
So kommen schon mal einige Bakis in den Teich und die Fische gewöhnen sich gleichzeitig an das neue Wasser.
Hoffentlich hast Du vom alten noch Schlamm übrig behalten? Oder kannst welchen aus dem Filter entnehmen?
Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, befolg halt Werners Rat, in der Hoffnung, dass es was bringt. Soooviel "Schaden" wird das bissle Mutterboden sicher nicht auf Dauer anrichten. 
Nimm auch beim Umsetzen den alten Filter mit an den Teich.... falls ein neuer geplant ist, pack einige der alten Filtermaterialien in den neuen mit rein. 
Das sind alles nur kleine Hilfen, aber insgesamt bringen sie hoffentlich was. :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*

Hi,

also so was wie Starthilfebakterien (ist Futter für Bakterien, keine getrockneten Bakterien - Stärke ect.) ist völlig überflüssig (selbst im Aquarium). Da die benötigten Bakkies normalerweise schon beim befüllen auftauchen (Lufteintrag) und sich alle !!!!! 20min verdoppeln - wenn Futter da ist - werden aus 1 Bakterie nach nur 12 Std schon 34.359.738.368 .:crazy: 

MfG Frank


----------



## geecebird (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ab wann Fische einsetzen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> 
> kannst Du nicht bereits jetzt mit Teilwasserwechseln aus dem kleinen Becken in den großen Teich anfangen?
> Also aus der Hälterung in den Großen abpumpen und dafür dort mit Leitungswasser auffüllen.



Ja, das wäre klasse, nur wie mache ich das ohne Vlies und Folie?  

Wir sind noch nicht so weit und bauen etwas größer um.


----------

